
DuckDuckGo Traffic - eitland
https://duckduckgo.com/traffic
======
teeray
Bang commands[0] really sealed DDG for me. I know Firefox had install-your-own
search plugins forever, but the total lack of friction of typing “!yt
badgerbadgerbadger” to get specifically YouTube results was fantastic.

!g (search on Google) also makes it far easier to switch. Don’t like the
results? Prefix !g and try again.

My other favorites:

    
    
      !sr [name of subreddit] - much faster than “reddit.com/r/[name]”
      !r - Reddit
      !w - Wikipedia
      !cache - get Google’s cache of a page
      !hn - HN Search
      !godoc - Search godoc.org for documentation on a Go package. Your favorite language is probably represented
    

EDIT: formatting

[0] [https://duckduckgo.com/bang](https://duckduckgo.com/bang)

~~~
sdrothrock
This is an offshoot discussion and I have nothing against DDG or bang commands
-- just presenting another side of convenient searches.

> I know Firefox had install-your-own search plugins forever, but the total
> lack of friction of typing “!yt badgerbadgerbadger” to get specifically
> YouTube results was fantastic.

I find "use your own search" to be much less friction than going through DDG
since it takes me right to results from the custom search, rather than having
to redirect through DDG before going to the results. (Edited to add the
following) I'm not going to lie and say that it doesn't make me a little
paranoid to think of EVERY search I do going through one provider regardless
of their current privacy stance.

I've used them since 2002ish in Opera, continued using them in Chrome, and now
I use them in Firefox.

AFAIK you don't even need "install-your-own search plugins" \-- just right-
click on the search box on the site you want to search, and add keyword.

For example, I have "aj" for Amazon Japan and "au" for Amazon US, so I can
just hit cmd-t for a new tab and type "au pretzels" directly in the address
bar.

This has the advantage of letting you define your own, too.

~~~
grimgrin
There's a thing I wish FF had that Chrome has had for a long, long time (an
older comment of mine):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20056174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20056174)

re: ease of searching within sites and building that availability (of sites)
up

~~~
paulintrognon
I don't understand the behavior your are talking about. I tried in Google
Chrome and could not figure it out.

In Chrome's address bar, you type the name of a site (say reddit.com), then
tab, then some keywords, and that does a google search for your keywords
inside reddit.com?

~~~
silverwings
On chrome://settings/searchEngines you can see all the search engines and
their search queries listed. In the keyword column, you can also see the
associated keyword. This means if you wanted to search in npmjs.com, then type
npmjs.com and then a space in the omnibar. Ofcourse, if you wanted to make it
shorter, you can edit the keyword in the same page to say `npm`, then you can
search by using npm followed by a space or tab

~~~
cja
I've used that in Firebird/Firefox for over ten years. If I remember correctly
it's configured by adding a keyword to a bookmark and adding a placeholder
within the bookmark URI.

------
nbrempel
Over the past 5 years I’ve tried DDG several times. Each time except the last
I wanted to stick with it but the results simply didn’t stand up to what I’d
see on Google.

About 6 months ago (a year? I can’t remember) I switched and haven’t looked
back. Now, when I look at google, the results actually look less relevant. As
well, the ads on Google have become very obnoxious. I don’t feel like I’m
being served the best results but instead results of companies who paid the
most.

~~~
sansnomme
DuckDuckGo uses Bing underneath so the company whom you should really be
complaining to is MSFT.

~~~
pelliphant
if i search for <something> in ddg and then do "!b <something>" (the !bang for
a bing search), I don't get the same results.

~~~
Kiro
Try "what is my ip" and notice that both DDG and Bing show the same cached IP
address for Microsoft Bingbot in the snippets.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Sure; ddg _includes_ Bing as a source.

------
LilBytes
I've been using DDG for a while now, my biggest if not only concern with DDG
is local specific events or chronologically close events.

If my search string has or shares close proximity to either an event in the
past or a local event else where of a similar name, I rarely find my results.

For instance during the Australian Election recently, if I searched for
Australian Election I was never returned results for the election occurring at
that time (literally). Instead I was returned the results of the prior
election, I assume the prior Australian Election has a higher search ranking
than the election happening on that day.

NB: Maybe I need to get more Australian's on DDG...

Of course my searching habits have changed to counter act this, now I counter
act this by adding either/or/both a locale and datetime and it nearly always
works. I still have to use the !g for more specific searches but I say DDG
covers 90% of my use cases now.

Edit: a lot, my post read like shit.

~~~
Twisell
Totally feel the same here in France especially for recent news.

I guess Google obviously have more horsepower and manage to index in realtime
majors news outlets and selected social accounts recursively.

------
vchernobyl
I just tried DDG for the first time, and I'm blown away how good it is! Since
I'm mostly using search engines for programming, I searched for "clojure
filter" on DDG out of curiosity. It gave me all the relevant documentation
pages BUT here is the "blown away" part - it showed me a small Clojure code
snippet on the right side of the screen, explaining the usages of the "filter"
with a short and concise docstring. It also worked with Kotlin and Swift! I
tried the same search query with !g prefix to google it, but left rather
disappointed - it's just links to the documentation. As a programmer, this is
a tipping point for me to completely ditch Google.

~~~
aloknnikhil
That's not all. DDG has cheat sheets for common Unix commands.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=grep+cheat+sheet](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=grep+cheat+sheet)

~~~
lordgrenville
I really like this. Reminds me of one of my favourite command-line tools,
[https://tldr.sh/](https://tldr.sh/)

------
Dig1t
Hell yeah, this is really good thing to see!

I've been 100% DDG for ~6 months now and almost never have to use !g anymore.
Part of the problem was getting over the anxiety of wanting to double check
with Google every time I use the service. 99% of the time I use !g I get the
same results as what I got from DDG anyway. Plus having the dark theme saves
my eyes and battery.

~~~
mkl
A dark theme only saves battery on an OLED or CRT screen. LCD screens (i.e.
most) use slightly more energy displaying black than white.
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-
fiction-b...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-
black-is/)

~~~
IndexPointer
I believe most phones are OLED now..

~~~
kqr
Most Samsung phones, maybe. A lot of other brands are not using OLED.

------
mhotchen
I've been using DDG for a few years and I find it superior to google.

I used to often use the !g bang to google a result if I didn't find what I was
after, but over time the results on DDG and google have ended up roughly on
par. And now I could never go back to using a search engine that lacks a bang-
like interface.

I also like that my results aren't region specific unless I actually ask for a
region specific result set. I had a lot of issues using google because it was
constantly finding local things when I'm looking for something more global.

The way I see it is DDG doesn't assume to know best and gives you the tools to
find the answer you're seeking. Google thinks they know best and if you're not
after their "happy path" you won't be able to find what you're looking for no
matter what. Look at how much they degraded the ability of things like quotes
and pluses to affect the search.

It's awesome to see that DDG is continuing to grow. They're an awesome example
of a product carving a niche against giants in a competitive field and it's
inspirational to see.

~~~
8fingerlouie
I switched a few years ago, and as a Scandinavian user it's good, but not
superior to Google.

It struggles a lot with Scandinavian languages being similar enough that
search results will often default to another country, i.e. if searching in
Danish you will get Norwegian results.

For anything news or tech related, i only use DDG, but for local queries,
shopping etc, i sadly still default to using !g.

------
koyote
DDG web search has come a long way and I think I am now finally able to use it
exclusively.

I just wish it did not use Apple Maps. I hadn't used it since it was launched,
I thought it might have improved a bit, but no. A quick browse around Sydney
shows so many mistakes. It doesn't even list Katoomba as a town, mislabels it
"Blue Mountains" instead (which is the name of the government area/council).

I am not sure how they manage to get away with having maps that are simply
wrong (the park next to where I live is mislabeled; instead a random piece of
grass around 3 blocks south gets the park name). OpenStreetMap might not have
fancy features, but at least it's accurate most of the time.

------
dfee
Honest question: what distinguishes DDG from Google or Bing? Why shouldn’t
they (or won’t they) follow the same trajectory as our once beloved “don’t be
evil” Google of the late 2000s?

I’ve used DDG off and on, and I think the interface is fine (perhaps better
these days as Google seems to have gotten worse), but I see the idea of
selling clicks as being too lucrative.

Are we just rooting for the downfall of the incumbent / the rise of the
underdog?

~~~
sansnomme
Because their business model is built on privacy and not necessarily search
tech. See my previous comment on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22078338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22078338)

In many ways they are more like a VPN company — a proxy for hire. If they want
to expand, a good way would be to acquire Keybase or maybe something like
[https://bloom.sh](https://bloom.sh) and continue exploiting the inferior
Google alternatives market.

~~~
ramblerman
A business model implies making some sort of profit. How are they funding
themselves currently?

~~~
soraminazuki
Contextual ads that don't spy on you. [https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-
help-pages/company/ad...](https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-help-
pages/company/advertising-and-affiliates/)

------
jonny383
I originally started switching my default browser search results to DuckDuckGo
about 18 months ago due to privacy concerns and not wanting to support Google.

A strange side-effect I noticed over this period was being able to find things
_much quicker_ than my colleagues. I thought maybe I was just better at
picking what words to type in - but after we did some comparisons, DDG really
does just provide better results now (and increasingly so) for the kinds of
searches we're doing.

The bangs are useful, but honestly I haven't really needed to use them.
Occasionally I'll use a !g or !yt, but this is maybe 1% or less of my
searches.

I've even taken the rare step of disabling uBlock and some other Firefox
extensions because I _want_ DDG to succeed.

------
hvasilev
3.5 billion queries for google daily, 54 mil daily record for DDG. That means
that google achieves the daily record for DDG for slightly more than 14
minutes. It is incredibly hard / nearly impossible to compete against a tech
monopoly in its core business grounds. I would like to switch to DDG, but for
me the google results are definitely more relevant than the DDG results. I
wish it was otherwise.

~~~
narrator
Duck Duck Go Traffic Daily Average Dec 2019: 47,942,069

Duck Duck Go Traffic Daily Average Dec 2018: 31,037,684

=LN(3500000000)/(LN(47,942,069)-LN(31,037,684)) = 4.72 Years to catch up.
Assuming steady _percentage rate_ of growth and Google doesn't grow.

~~~
palae
I think the answer is closer to 10 years, as ln( 3500 / 48 ) / ln( 48 / 31 ) =
9.8

In 4.72 years, they would be at 48 * ( 48 / 31 )^4.72 = 378 millions / day.

------
andrenotgiant
I love DDG, I just want to point out that everyone is hating on Google's new
search results, in part because of a distracting favicon, and DuckDuckGo
results have had similar favicons for months now.

~~~
catalogia
Can't say I ever noticed the favicons at all, nor do I see any comments
complaining about them. I don't think favicons are Google's problem, I see no
evidence for this hypothesis.

A more likely problem is the information density of the results pages. Google
rarely manages to put more than a single search result above the fold on my
screen, while DDG generally gets in six. That, unlike favicons, is a huge
disparity between the two.

~~~
izacus
There is a post with 600+ complaint comments on first page city more than a
day now... How can you say "you don't see any comments complaining"?

~~~
catalogia
I don't see any mention of favicons in this thread other than the one I
responded to, and I don't know what thread from yesterday you're talking
about.

But since both DDG and Google have favicons on the results page, I find it
hard to believe this is _really_ a matter that has people moving to DDG. This
hypothesis basically amounts to _" people are blind idiots who notice favicons
on one page but not the other"_, and I don't think that's true.

~~~
mkl
> I don't know what thread from yesterday you're talking about.

It's got >2600 upvotes and has been high on the front page for 18 hours now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107823)

> people are blind idiots

Hm...you may be onto something there :-)

~~~
catalogia
Favicons are mentioned once in the first page of that discussion. I think
attributing all that outrage to the favicons, not the fact that they made ads
look like results, is a massive mischaracterization of that discussion.
Bordering on bad faith...

I maintain that favicons are VERY low on the list of reasons people are
switching from Google to DDG. DDG having favicons too should be proof enough
of that.

~~~
mkl
I think you are the only person trying to infer that anyone claimed favicons
were the key thing.

The original tweet that started the whole discussion is: "There's something
strange about the recent design change to google search results, favicons and
extra header text: they all look like ads, which is perhaps the point?"

The comment you replied to said: "everyone is hating on Google's new search
results, _in part_ because of a distracting favicon" (emphasis mine).

There is no real inconsistency there, but for some reason you seem to have
decided that there is and that it is very important.

------
dandare
Ironically I made the switch to DDG in protest of the Dragonfly fiasco. Only
later I learned DDG results are sourced from Bing, which provides censored
search in China for years. But I stayed with DDG because the UX suits me.

------
stebann
I like DDG because it covers most of my basic search needs. I only use Google
when I need services that are related to my location. Searching with Google is
becoming less effective for me because the first pages almost always bring up
ads or business-related content (like blogs that are sponsoring something or
are trying to sell some product or service).

~~~
franga2000
Same here. Google is scarily good at giving me local results, but for general
web searches, DDG is almost always more accurate. Google almost always takes
my very specific query and stretches it too far, so the results are actually
for something a lot more commonly searched for. I see this a lot with
programming-related searches where I'm looking for a very specific problem and
Google just gives me general tutorials on the topic while DDG usually has the
correct SO answer in the answer card and all the other results are more
relevant too.

------
openstep
I've never considered switching to DDG but I'm starting to seriously consider
it. The thing that is pushing me over the edge is the latest Google search
results display change making everything look like an advertisement. Honestly,
it's just super confusing to me and I can't get used to it. Here I come DDG.

------
moralestapia
A testimony on how hard it is to compete in a red ocean. Ten years, big growth
and still barely a dent on Google's share. But I hope you get there someday.

Congratulations to the team behind this!

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Fully switched, first to Firefox, in 2018, on desktop and mobile, then to DDG,
last summer. It is really good now, so no looking back.

------
jmarbach
Ironically I just made the switch to DDG today with Firefox because Google’s
results have become so polluted and irrelevant.

I expected Firefox to ship with DDG as the default but alas it did not to my
surprise. Why is Google still the default in Firefox?

~~~
osamagirl69
A significant fraction of Mozilla's funding comes from google paying to make
google the default. I am not sure what the dollar value of this agreement was,
but it was a sizable fraction of a billion dollars a year last I checked.

------
Shank
I've been really skeptical of DDG, but one of my favorite features they've
implemented is the system wide dark mode support on macOS and iOS. It's worth
using just so I don't burn my eyes out on Google's solid white results page at
night, with the option to jump to it if I need it.

The results are sometimes worse, but at this point, I'm pretty happy with DDG.
DuckDuckHack is discontinued though, which is a shame. I feel like it's one of
their advantages (letting the community write new features into the engine),
but they don't seem to want to do anything with it.

------
ojosilva
I'm not good at graphing data, but isn't the graph exponential while the
growth is almost flat or, at best, linear? They mention the graph is yearly
but still their best period was 2017-2018, which is not accurately plotted.

I'm not trying to throw mud at DDG's great accomplishments but it does feel a
little deceiving if you just look at the graph and go out sharing it with your
friends like they're outpacing Google or the search market overall 5-10%
yearly growth, which means they are currently at par at most, once their
initial boom passed.

~~~
garmaine
Growth is the first derivative, not the second.

------
kuon
I have been using DDG for like ten years, I love it, but I still use google
for country specific results. I live in Switzerland and if I want, for
example, a toy for my kids, something I want to order locally (for free
shipping or the like), I use google.ch with the country option set on. I hope
for DDG to add a bang someday like !.ch to have only results from swiss
domains (not only .ch but all domains registered to a Swiss address). Of
course for all countries.

------
OJFord
I've used DDG for some years now, and never had the problem switching and
needing !g that others describe. (I use things like !w to search specific
actual sites, but not to change global search engine.)

The only thing that bugs me is regional result relevance. It gives you a
toggle on/off for present country by IP; as far as I can tell it has no
effect.

I get /en-us/ and amazon.com as (all) the top results whether it's on or off.

~~~
themodelplumber
As a 99% DDG user: I've always had better results with Google on specific tech
problem-solving searches. Not sure how to explain it but it feels as if Google
Search understands better the significance of the word order I'm using in
order to give extra context. With DDG performing the search it's like I can
tell from the first result that it really didn't get at what I was trying to
figure out. How is Google so much better that that? It's been this way for
years.

Still this isn't enough to take me away from the bangs and additional speed
and privacy.

(Even when I see some joker/SEO is e.g. abusing Unicode to get bolding in DDG
search results, saw that the other day)

~~~
OJFord
Maybe my results _would_ be better on Google, but for me it's enough that I've
never had a problem with DDG to make me bother trying.

------
silasdb
I've been using DDG for a bit more than one year in all my devices. At the
beginning, DDG results in any non-English language was not very good, but it
got improved a lot recently! I still use !g bang command if I don't find
something, but it is nice to see that DDG gets better and better over time :-)

------
franczesko
Adding specific bangs to your phone's dictionary amazingly improves using DDG
on mobile devices.

e.g. for Google, I just have to swipe "bang" at the and of any query to add
"!g" at the end of it. DDG picks it up flawlessly - you don't have to mind the
spacing, etc. Google fires up instantly.

------
7thaccount
Funny, I just started using DDG on my phone recently and found it extremely
responsive and the UI very nice.

------
AlchemistCamp
I've been using DDG for a gradually increasing share of my searches and as my
primary mobile browser for years.

The search side has been great, though Google still wins for many queries, due
to personalization. On the other hand Google also fails for me on many
searches by being "clever" compared to its functionality a decade ago and
assuming I've made a typo or are searching for something I've not.

On the mobile app side, DDG is a bit frustrating though. About 5% of sites
have major issues. Probably the worst is Indie Hackers, where I simply can't
log in. After hitting oauth, a blank page with a Firebase URL comes up and I'm
still not logged in. Fortunately _most_ sites with oauth-based login don't
have this issue on DDG but enough do that it's annoying.

------
ISL
I was curious how it looked on a log scale:
[https://faculty.washington.edu/cah49/DDGTrafficLogarithmic.p...](https://faculty.washington.edu/cah49/DDGTrafficLogarithmic.png)

Very consistent growth since 2014.

~~~
thanatropism
But lower than before that. It's a "rotated hockey stick" curve.

------
insulanian
I've noticed the significant drop in quality of Google results as well. Tried
DDG couple of years ago, but wasn't happy. This post, however, pushed me to
install the DDG extension in Chrome and give it another chance. Let's see how
it goes.

------
sdan
Unlike some other comments, I use Google mainly and DuckDuckGo sometimes.

As I'm building a product or doing some other imperitive job, I'm not focused
on privacy (other than the fact that I put on AlgoVPN and switch between my
VPNs often) than getting results that fix bugs or genuinely help me.

Sometimes when I'm searching pretty vague/generic queries I go to DDG because
there's a ton of websites that hack their SEO to the top and DDG alleviates
that.

As Google recently rolled out its horrible UI I may go to DDG a bit more, but
at the end of the day I just need good search results, regardless of which
platform (which both engines provides, but based on if the query is generic or
not)

------
RandomTisk
Good, now do something about shady websites at the top of most of my searches
with DDG.

For instance, search for any late model car and you'll find a slew of websites
like 2020-make-model.com or 2021modelmake.com etc. These sites look like
they're all generated from a similar template with minor changes, with some
real pictures along with short poorly written articles that are completely
useless, at best they're speculative. They're just good enough to get into the
top search results but don't actually provide consumers with any useful
information.

------
ernirulez
A couple of months ago I switched from Google to DDG and I'm quite happy so
far. The reason? The outrageous number of ad results I was getting. I once
even thought I was not searching on Google but on a scam website that looked
like a Google, but sadly I checked and realized it was Google. I just don't
understand how Google has turned into an ad manager instead of an Internet
search engine

------
tomThom
I don't want to sound like an astroturfer but bing results have actually
gotten much better too. Though search is a big field and something I wouldn't
mind mozilla getting into too.

~~~
Kiro
That's why DDG's results have been getting better, since it's Bing underneath.

~~~
arminiusreturns
This is an oft repeated misconception, their results come from multiple
sources. (ddg user since ~2013, and there were times when they did heavily
favor yandex or bing usually, but these days the sources are much more varied,
and they also have their own crawler called duckbot I think)

~~~
Kiro
[https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-help-
pages/results/so...](https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-help-
pages/results/sources/)

Sounds to me that the 400 sources and their own crawler are used for Instant
Answers, while all their "traditional links" come from Bing and Verizon.

~~~
arminiusreturns
I guess I stand corrected. I wonder why the results are so much better than
bing in that case?

------
JohnJamesRambo
I made the switch today, I’m liking it so far. Google results just aren’t
relevant anymore, I don’t like scrolling through obvious keyword spam sites
that are full of nothing of value.

------
conradfr
I use DDG a lot and that may be (partially?) because of the privacy thing but
the auto-complete is basically useless.

Otherwise it's getting better and better. I have replaced the Google search
bar on Android by the DDG one and I notice less and less the difference in
quality, while I love searching anything without the feeling it will affect my
Google profile account.

------
whym
Any information on traffic from different language users and regions?

I'm impressed by DDG's search results for non-English queries. I remember it
was almost unusable in Japanese a couple of years ago. It's not bad now even
in Japanese, although there is an obvious overwrap with Bing's results if I
compare using the same query.

------
abinaya_codes
I like DuckDuckGo, right time this page appeared on my timeline, I'm going to
switch to DDG while google's search results look like an ad lately.

\-
[https://twitter.com/craigmod/status/1219644556003565568](https://twitter.com/craigmod/status/1219644556003565568)

------
Dawny33
As long as the search results don't need to be extremely localized, I found
DDG much better and less obnoxious for a year.

Still can't get away from "Pizzerias around me" style queries on G + not
expecting DDG to take these up anytime soon, as they are probably like 10% of
my search queries per day anyways.

~~~
dangson
DDG gives you the option to have it detect your location or you can set your
location manually. I just set mine to approximately my usual location and it
gives pretty good location-based results. For example, “pizza near me” shows a
map with a bunch of nearby pizzerias.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
How is DuckDuckGo not have any Non-SRE engineering positions open? They must
be scaling teams right now! I’m baffled.

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/#open](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/#open)

------
golergka
As much as I love Google for what they did for entire human knowledge back
then, I would love for their monopoly to experience a real challenge at least
somewhere else except China and Russia. Switched to DDG a year ago and happy
to use it since!

------
tristador
I wish DDG had a larger selection of swag. I'm a big fan and am happy to see
such great growth.

[https://duckduckgo.merchmadeeasy.com/](https://duckduckgo.merchmadeeasy.com/)

------
metalwhale
G: After this Hackernews post.

------
darthreid
this is truly awesome to see how much DDG has progressed, it’s nice to know
there are still some tech companies out there that won’t gouge its’ users for
every last bit of information and advertising they can

------
gharding
If you are Google, would it be in your interest to support a supposed
competitor, who really is only just aggregating Google search results mashed
up with others like Bing, that appear to basically produce the same results as
Google; in order to at least be able to make the claim that you are not a
monopoly?

Does your answer change when you consider that Google gave the duck.com domain
to DDG a few months ago?

If that does not change your opinion, why would a competitor that controls a
rather pivotal assets like an extremely valuable domain like duck.com to what
is presented as a competitor to Google?

~~~
nottorp
If you read the other comments, it's Bing searches plus their own crawler plus
just about any other search engine BUT Google?

Also no, they don't produce the same results. Google is becoming useless.

------
nojvek
Shit prediction: Alphabet acquires DuckDuckGo for >10B

------
mangatmodi
Search answers in Google and everywhere else. You won't find yahoo answers
anywhere on Google. I checked until 10 pages.

That was my turning point

------
akvadrako
I would like to use DDG but it needs a verbatim mode that I can use as a
default. That’s the best feature of Google.

~~~
fangorn
I find that my non-verbatim searches on Google return mostly garbage, so I'm
not sure I would call "please stop displaying garbage" the best feature of
Google. Maybe a "last thread" feature. That said, I've recently started
switching to DDG.

------
Theizestooke
Does DDG also have stats for how much they spend on social media marketing aka
hype stories on Hacker News?

~~~
eitland
I can assure you that I besides being a happy user I'm completely unaffiliated
to ddg :-)

I guess the rest of the social media marketing as well is just another benefit
of being nice to your power users.

------
davidu
I switched my default to DDG yesterday. Very happy so far.

New Google SERPs are insulting to me as a user.

------
roansh
Interesting: Regardless of the value of `Day Average` the graph remains
(almost) same

------
nehagup
But it's anyway going to die soon if it's gonna commercialize.

------
dt3ft
Any chance that DDG will not turn into Google if/when they grow too much?

~~~
kmos
I still prefer others causes, such as Ecosia.org or www.lilo.org ;-) DDG is
just about money and they will turn as a Google next.

~~~
heydabop
Same, been using Ecosia both at work and at home for a few months now. Maybe
twice a month I make a point to Google something for very specific/technical
results. Otherwise Ecosia is great!

------
tdhttt
Does DDG have anything special that could metigate the current SEO madness?

~~~
abathur
I don't keep up with SEO trends, but if you can spare a one-sentence summary
or a link: I'm curious what fits under the umbrella of current SEO madness?

------
rPawel
It is time that Google adds support for !ddg

------
agumonkey
can't they show most searched terms by ip ? ;)

------
npv789
i love ddg

